# 55 Gallon



## Mako (Dec 28, 2010)

I am going to start with my 55 gallon tank. I have a bag of sand, A rena 200w smartheater, and a quietflow55 filter. Anything else that I would need to set-up the tank? I am thinking about getting cichlids...so what temperature would I set the heater at for them?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I assume you have a light? I would get an API master test kit also. It wil cover your basic needs to test ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and ph. Stay away from test strips. They are very known for being inaccurate.


----------



## Mako (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a test kit that specializes in ammonia. I have a back-up kit that covers nitrite and nitrate. I have lights built into the hood.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

make sure you get some rocks/caves and maybe plants (fake or live) so the cichlids can set up territories, since they are territorial fishes


and I assume you've read up on the nitrogen cycle?


----------



## Mako (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't have the decorations...I just set the sand up in my tank.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I would put the gravel in you tank, setup the filter, add the water and set up the heater. After a day or two add plants and your cycling fishes. If you want to add African Cichlids later, I would cycle with Guppies. If you are going to have South American Cichlids in your tank, cycle with tetras. Wait several weeks before adding any valuable (either emotionally or dollarwise) fishes. It's always a good idea to have some aeriation going on during cycling as this bubbles out excess CO2 and reduces stress. Try not to test more than once a week and don't overfeed or overcowd.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Is this your first tank? If you don't know about cycling your tank, this thread might help:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/fishless-cycle-9364.html


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is wrong with testing more than once a week? I test daily during a cycle, but that is just me driving for information and partly impatience on waiting the cycle out. No detriment to anything though if I do it that often. If you have fish and plan to keep them, weekly will not be enough. But...that has been my experience. I saw ammonia levels go from .25 to 3 overnight. Same with nitrites. Enough to kill fish.


----------



## Mako (Dec 28, 2010)

This is not my first tank. This is however, the largest tank I have ever worked with. I believe I want to keep south american cichlids...they are the cichlids that can be mixed with other sorts of fish like corydoras, right? Another question. I heard that this can be done...but after putting sand in, I'm a little worried about what the future of my filter will cause. I am worried that the sand will break my filter...but I heard that you can use play sand in a tank. Do I need to worry?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Once the cycle is done I don't test unless I see fish acting oddly or have some other concern, that works well for me but my tanks are also planted and lightly stocked.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It depends on how close to the substrate the intake of the filter is.I have mixed substrate,comprised of playsand,gravel and eco complete.My intakes are covered with sponge,because the sand,and also in case i get fry in the tanks.


----------

